# Urine pH and raw diet



## Dacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm a newb here but really wanted to get some information from people familiar with raw feeding and this seemed like a good place to start.

I have a 12 year old mini smooth Dachshund who has been having some issues with bladder control. I took her to the vet thinking it was probably spay incontinence but was shocked to hear that her urine pH was 9! The vet was shocked to learn that she was on a raw diet with a pH that high, sent me home with some antibiotics, because even though she didn't have any other signs of infection from the urinalysis, she was running a slight temp.

So, now I'm trying to figure out why her urine pH is so high. The vet did say that pH and infections can go hand in hand but what comes first? High pH or infection from the high pH allowing the bacteria to thrive? 

She has always been a very big drinker, lots in and lots out, has always peed at least every 2 hours most days ( I go through a lot of pee pads, costs more for those than to feed her!). Her urine concentration was not high in the urinalysis which makes sense with how often and much she pees. 

So.. on to the diet. She is currently fed a pre made frozen raw food that is a mix of beef trim and organ, chicken carcass, and then has apples, carrots, cabbage, sweet potato, squash, spinach, broccoli and cranberries.

she does get the odd fresh fruit, veggie or piece of cheese for a treat as well.

The only other thing that I wonder if it could be attributing to her pH is the fact that she gets a bone almost daily that is either a marrow or knuckle bone. Reason she gets one daily is simply because she goes through them so fast and it gives her something to do, once she finishes all the "good stuff" off the bone she won't touch it. I'm wondering if that's the culprit?

Any other suggestions of things to try or change? 

thanks in advance!


----------

